
WeWork Stands Before Us in All Its Naked Glory - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-08-15/wework-ipo-exposes-the-company-in-all-its-naked-glory
======
joelx
WeWork does have a strong brand, but sells a commodity dressed up to try to
make it a specialty product.

Office space is cheap and available everywhere. I know lots of small operators
running the wework model, but offering the same thing for half the price or
less.

I just don't see this as a sustainable business. As a business owner and
leasor of office space, I will just look for the best value. I don't care
about the brand.

I attended a racetrack day hosted by wework to sell me on their space. It was
fun, but it must cost them $2,000 a person and I and no one I know who
attended became customers.

